
Show HN: Reset your attention and rest your eyes - kentich
http://blackscreen1.com
======
kentich
Hi, guys!

I would like to share with you a product that helps me stay focused during
computer work.

It is called Black Screen (BS):
[http://blackscreen1.com](http://blackscreen1.com)

I press a key combination - BS makes my screen black. I press the keys again
and return back to the normal screen. It allows me to reset attention the same
way as eye blinking does it for the brain.

Also, I set it up to make my screen black for 7 minutes after 30 minutes of
work. It allows me not to sit too much in front of the computer and take a
break after every 30 minutes of work.

Also, BS allows me to refresh attention. In one mode, after I make screen
black, I can press a button to see a beautiful random photo. It allows me to
divert attention for a few seconds and return to work without being sucked
down into web-browsing or going into Facebook.

That product proved it's usefulness to me, that is why I'm happy to share it
with you.

Please write what you think about the products in the comments.

Thank you! :-)

